
The Hereditarian Hypothesis and Scientific Racism - viburnum
https://kevinabird.github.io/2019/12/18/The-Genetic-Hypothesis-and-Scientific-Racism.html
======
Bostonian
The author does not show why Jensen et al. were wrong but merely criticizes
their funding sources. Racial differences in academic achievement in the U.S.
have been intractable. No Child Left Behind, passed in 2002, heavily
incentivized school districts to close racial gaps. They could not. It is
reasonable to wonder why.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
Epigenetics is obviously much more likely than genetic.There are growing
indications on how environments socially and chemically(as lead levels in most
poorer areas for example) differ have effects on gene expression. These
changes while malllable are also inheritable. Also, no child left behind is a
joke policy especially when th edu system itself is lackluster.

